# rooster



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a copper americona, jenny breed line that I need to get rid of anyone know of anyone or where I can find him a home


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Anna. We are asking 10 for him


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Roo


----------

